# General > Business >  PC Repair & Maintenance 25% Discount

## Wick Fix

Wick Fix is now offering a 25% discount on all work booked until Friday 23rd December

If you require any set up or installation of new equipment for Christmas just give us a call

Please see our website or call for more information

Wick Fix regrets that this offer is for home users only and is not open to business clients

----------

